# Which doweling Jig



## audiowood (Apr 5, 2018)

Please advise me Which ones should I consider.
Thank You in advance


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

JessEm 08350


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I just posted about a Dowl-It that I recently found and during that discussion a couple people recommended the Dowelmax jig. I watch a video on it and it looks good. Not sure the price though.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the ubiquitous self-centering doweling jig that is available at most woodworking stores. Mine is actually an antique and works well, but the new models still look very similar. I don't use dowels on every project, and when I do… it's usually just a few. But in certain joints they are handy. Attaching corbels to desks for instance, my favorite method is to use biscuits on the long grain and a dowel on the end grain. Works great.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an old Stanley dowelling jig that I have used for years. Used one when I worked in a cabinet shop as well.

I like that you can offset the dowel location - rather than strictly a centering jig - in the event that I need to work around knots, etc.

Of course, Stanley jigs are hard to find. I don't believe they are made any more, but I'm not certain. You can occasionally find them on Craigslist.

Cheers!


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

What Rich said. Have it, and it works like a champ.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have an old Stanley dowelling jig that I have used for years. Used one when I worked in a cabinet shop as well.
> 
> - FirehouseWoodworking


I learned about the Stanley 59 on here. I'd never heard of it before. I found one in perfect condition with all of the sleeves on eBay for $10. It's ideal for those times you need to precisely drill in a difficult situation. I've used it in my repair business to core out existing dowels in a chair and it worked flawlessly.

Back to the JessEm, just watch their videos and you'll be sold. It references off of the face of the board, so using it for panel glue-ups ensures the faces are flush. That, and the fact that it uses the opposing dowel to position the mating hole means you don't need to mess with those center points which are a pain. It also is the only jig I know of that allows repositioning the jig without unclamping it, so you can do arrays of pins.

I know… blah blah, shut up Rich. But just watch the video…lol


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the Jessem jig and really like it. Another choice is the Dowel Wizard, seen some reviews and all say it's a great product. It is a bit cheaper than the Jessem. Dan


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I also have the JessEm 08350. It is the only dowel jig I have ever used, but I think its great


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think what the intended use for the dowel jig and how often it will be used comes into play here. If you just need it for a half-dozen holes on a single project and will never use it again, you'll probably want to lean to the Stanley on eBay. If you'll be using it daily, the $200+ options like the Jessem are justified. Just my thoughts!


----------

